# Lets see those mounted PIGSSS



## flingin1 (Nov 1, 2013)

here are two that i have


----------



## BBowman (Nov 3, 2013)

I killed this big boy in Tuscaloosa, Al. Pics don't do him justice. Shot him with a compound using Muzzies. He weighed 292Lbs with his head still on the floor. He was too long for the skinning rack. Monster pig.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is his mount.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## BT Charlie (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice mounts, gentlemen. Who do you recommend for the work? Was the Alabama hog from a guided hunt and if so would you recommend the guide and provide his contact info? Many thanks.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 4, 2013)

I killed him on my club lease. All we have are the long haired black hogs. Never seen any other colors. I could probably set you up with just a guest fee. No guarantees. But you would have a good chance.  I have never shot a hog under 165Lbs on my lease. Average boar that is shot is probably 200Lbs.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice hog and mount by the way fellas.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2013)

We have all colors.  But this one was killed in south Florida ten years ago.


----------



## munchie3409 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great looking mounts.


----------



## hoyt72 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heres ya one !


----------



## AppreciativeFLHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

If I could figure out how to post, I got a few good ones


----------



## howee24 (Dec 16, 2013)

Those mounts are nice but theyre so ugly i dont think id waste the money lol. Probly would go with a euro mount but thats just my opinion. To each their own


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice mounts like them all.


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 17, 2013)

I had one that would have looked great on the wall, but the wife said it would be too "Lord of the Flies."

Ah, well. I'd rather be married to her than anything, but he would have looked good!


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 18, 2013)

A euro one for you. Sumter County GA.  Spring 2012.


----------



## humdandy (Dec 18, 2013)

Killed several nice ones, but never once thought about getting one mounted.

Mounts look great, the hog looks ugly.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 18, 2013)

humdandy said:


> Killed several nice ones, but never once thought about getting one mounted.
> 
> Mounts look great, the hog looks ugly.



Amen


----------



## howee24 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah im diggin the euro. Nice!


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 18, 2013)

They are all great, the European mount is very nice, we were doing one and lost one of the big top teeth. It will look good if we ever find that other tooth.


----------



## BBowman (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the euro's as well. I will probably do that if I kill another big one.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 18, 2013)

Cohutta WMA with a muzzleloader


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 24, 2013)

AppreciativeFLHunter said:


> If I could figure out how to post, I got a few good ones



One word, Photobucket


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 24, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Cohutta WMA with a muzzleloader



Daaaaaaaang!!!! Dude that is plumb Crazy!!

I LIKE IT!!


----------



## JWT (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## hulk181 (Feb 26, 2014)

*360lb boar*

360lb Boar I shot in Forsyth 2 years ago.


----------



## JWT (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice guys can't wait to shoot 1 worthy.


----------



## jtomczak (Mar 19, 2014)

*October kill*

185 Boar.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## mlandrum (Mar 25, 2014)

Altamaha River Runner---Muzzle Loader


----------



## dtala (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Old_School (Mar 31, 2014)

210 lb boar from Northport, AL.  Taken with a .44 Magnum handgun.


----------



## irbowhntr (Mar 31, 2014)

Like this


----------



## IrishSniper (Apr 3, 2014)

irbowhntr said:


> Like this


----------



## Russdaddy (Apr 3, 2014)

Ossabaw pork


----------



## cd1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*mountain pigs*

good looking hogs every body


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 3, 2014)

Man them some nice pigs yall


----------



## cd1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*mountain pigs*

do any of you guys need a hunting buddy got some good dogs to.lol


----------



## KillerB (May 21, 2014)

*First Mounted Pig*

I shot him in February and just got him back yesterday.  He was 200lbs on the hoof.


----------



## robert carter (May 22, 2014)

All trad bow kills. The bow in the pic is one I had just finished last year.,.RC


----------



## buckeroo (May 22, 2014)

I shot this piggy between the eyes and still decided to Euro mount him. Kinda cool still.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 11, 2014)

JWT that's a cool mount. Where'd that one come from and who did the mount


----------

